# Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?



## Lionfish (29. April 2017)

Hallo,

hab mal ein paar Fragen zum Equipment für squid jigging.

Ich hab grad meinen Gran Canaria-Urlaub gebucht und fahre also Ende Mai hin, überwiegend zum angeln. Ich kenne Gran Canaria schon recht gut und weiß wo es dort die besten Angelplätze gibt. Die meisten Angelpätze sind an Felsküsten, mit zum Teil steil abfallenden felsig-sandigen Untergründen. Strand-Angeln ist überall ausdrücklich verboten. Es herrscht eine permanente starke Strömung. Tage mit starkem Wellengang wechseln sich mit eher ruhigen Tagen ab.

Eine Sache die ich sehr gern zum ersten Mal ausprobieren würde ist squid jigging. Dass ich dazu noch spezielle Jigs brauche ist klar, aber ich möchte mich nicht unbedingt mit einer extra gekauften squid jigging-Rute abschleppen.

Also wäre die Frage an Leute hier die schon Erfahrung haben mit squid jigging: Welche der folgenden Ruten die ich bereits habe eignet sich am besten?

Zur Auswahl stehen: 

- Penn Squadron SAP1339586 2,70m (kommt eh mit, weil meine Haupt-Spinning-Rute)

- Sanger Pro-T Tele Travel Black 40 2,10m

- Sanger Spiro-Trout 390 RX-H 3,9m (hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sich zum squid jigging auch lange Forellenruten eignen)


Was davon eignet sich am besten? Squid jigging scheint ja eher ne Nische im Angelsport zu sein, offenbar gibts eh kaum extra dafür entwickelte Ruten.

Außerdem, was haltet ihr von fluoreszierenden squid jigs zum Dämmerungs-Angeln?


- Lionfish


*EDIT:* ach ja, die dort vorkommenden Tintenfisch-Arten sind laut Bestimmungshandbuch der örtlichen Fischereibehörde:

- Gemeiner Kalmar _(Loligo vulgaris)_
- Orangeback-Kalmar _(Sthenoteuthis pteropus)_
- Rhomben-Kalmar _(Thysanoteuthis rhombus)
_- Gewöhnlicher Tintenfisch _(Sepia oficinalis)
_- Gemeiner Krake _(Octopus vulgaris)


http://cabildo.grancanaria.com/documents/10180/71947/Aplica+Peces+2014+Manual+Identificaci%C3%B3n/db2e7fdf-412c-4256-a84b-47acf20c2cc7 (PDF)

_


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

Ahoi Lionfish,
alles schön und gut...nur halt nicht mehr ab Mai vom Ufer aus . Ansonsten tippe ich mal auf die Sänger Tpro - passt am ehesten vom WG und hat ja auch einen telefonierenden Blank mit guter Aktion. 
lg

PS. _Sepia oficinalis _wirste wohl fangen können. Lese dir mal das da durch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=527

ab post  #5266 von Boardie Mett  bis zum Post #5295 dort wurde das wesentlichste besprochen...bei Fragen fragen 
lg


----------



## Lionfish (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

Hallo glavoc,

also lohnt sich squid jigging zu meiner Reise-Zeit nicht oder wie?


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

sorry, hab`s oben in meinem Posting ergänzt und das Thema verlinkt. Warst halt schneller^^
lg


----------



## Lionfish (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

ok danke, habs gesehen und grad durchgelesen (einige der Youtube-Videos hatte ich mir irgendwann schon mal angesehen, wie sich rausgestellt hat).

Also wenn Kalmare im Frühjahr "außer Reichweite" sind fürs Brandungsangeln wär das nicht schlimm. Geschmacklich mag ich Oktopus und Sepia eh lieber. Aber ist halt die Frage wie ich mit meiner eher zarten Sanger Pro-T einen Kraken aus ner Felsspalte rausgezogen bekomme... ich müsste so ein Tier dann wohl erwischen wenn es gerade nicht "zuhause" ist... :q

Mitnehmen werd ich die Pro-T wohl trotzdem, passt ja in jeden Koffer... und sollte zum Beispiel passen für Papageifische, die dort oft in direkter Ufernähe unter den Felsen stehen.


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*



Lionfish schrieb:


> Geschmacklich mag ich Oktopus und Sepia eh lieber.
> 
> Nun dem kann ich nicht so zustimmen^^ frischer Kalamar mit Knobi und gutem Olivenöl auf dem Holzgrill - Mmmumm njam`ein Gedicht! Oktopus entweder wirklich sehr gut schlagen oder besser- über Nacht einfrieren.
> Sepia schmeckt auch. Schau dir auf jeden Fall das jeweilige Ausnehmen an sowie ggf. bissle paar Zubereitungstips und Rezepte!
> ...



Nun, dann schau mal wie leicht die Squidjigs sind. Auch ein Nr. 4.0 Oita Jiug wiegt gerade mal 27g die kleinen ab 3,8g... Häufig verwendet werden bei uns 2.0, 2.2 oder 2.5 mir rund 6-10g...

lg #h


----------



## Lionfish (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

Oooooder, man fängt Octopus so wie hier: |supergri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5bpLcKcyHY

Das scheint aber eher was für Fortgeschrittene zu sein. Und dürfte auf Gran Canaria meistens am eher lebhaften Wellengang scheitern. Da wirst du schneller von ner Welle vom Felsen gehauen als du gucken kannst...


Wie groß sollten denn die squid jigs sein für durchschnittliche Sepias oder Kraken? Die Mindestmaße auf den Kanaren laut dem Bestimmungsbuch da aus dem obigen Link sind für Sepia 14 cm inklusive Körper, und 1 kg für Octopus.


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

kommt ganz auf deine örtlichen Gegebenheiten und Tiefen sowie erwünschten Wurfweiten an... Sepien fängste bei uns im flachem wenn sich diese paaren...auf Sicht wirfst du dann als erstes das größere Tier an (Weibchen) um anschl. das Männchen ebenso auszuheben. Morgens vor/um den Sonnenaufgang ist sicher die beste Zeit. Dämmerung ist och gut, jedoch nicht ganz so produktiv...tagsüber geht aber auch irgendwie solala...
Ein Kraken von nem Kilo ist meist kein Jahr alt^^ gehen eh nach 2,5 max. 3 Jahren ein und dienen ihrer Brut als erstes Futter...
lg


----------



## Lionfish (29. April 2017)

*AW: Squid jigging Kanaren - welche (meiner) Ruten ist am besten?*

Also es gibt dort Bereiche wo die Felsen ganz seicht ins Wasser abfallen, und es gibt Spots wo du direkt vom Ufer aus auf 20 Meter Wassertiefe kommst. Meistens sollte man Wurfweiten nicht unter 10 Meter anpeilen, weil man sonst Gefahr läuft dass eine Pose zu schnell abgetrieben wird oder sich ein Grundblei im Uferbereich verfängt.


Als ich die letzten Male dort war, war ich gewohnheitsmässig eher ein Abend-Angler. Tagsüber die Insel angeguckt, und dann abends nach dem Abendessen im Hotel Sachen ins Auto gepackt und los zu nem schönen Angelplatz... 

Die Abend-Zeit scheint da allgemein recht "fängig" zu sein... hab dort im dunkeln so Sachen wie ne kapitale Geissbrasse und Muränen gefangen und so. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------

